# Kayaking with a GSD?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

We sold the canoe due to my back issues as paddling like that is a big no-no for me from now on. Deja did great in the canoe last summer and it was very enjoyable. Kayaking is ok for me but I wonder if and how I can take her? My hubby and I tried out a two-seater kayak without her and that went fine so I assume a single one would work for me as well. Any thoughts / experiences you can share? Type of kayaks?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I take my pup paddle boarding, kayaking has to be easier. I like the sit inside kayaks as opposed to sit on top. I put a ruffwear life vest with grab handle on my pup since we get far from shore and she tips the board. Lifting your dog out of the water isn't easy on your back so I'd keep her inside.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ausdland said:


> I take my pup paddle boarding, kayaking has to be easier. I like the sit inside kayaks as opposed to sit on top. I put a ruffwear life vest with grab handle on my pup since we get far from shore and she tips the board. Lifting your dog out of the water isn't easy on your back so I'd keep her inside.


I am planning on a wide and stable kayak. OMG, no way a sit-on-top one


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Sit on top kayaks are typically the MOST stable. The ones designed for fishing are awesome in that regard. You also don't have the issues with getting in and out of them if you fall over but seriously I have been in really tall swells from motorboats in ours with zero trouble. SOTS are also self bailing so they can't sink or fill with water. Fishing kayaks are designed with enough stability you can stand and fish.

We have Wilderness Systems Ride 135 fishing kayaks and it is great with a lot of back support (we have the seat)..The problem is finding a good kayak that the dog can be comfortable in. My husband had spinal fusion this fall and for flatwater it is not hard on him. (Other than transporting it-we made a trailer and have a kayak cart and that helps a lot)

Perception just came ut with one I would like to try. It is a cross between a SUP and a SOT that looks promising for use with a dog.

https://www.perceptionkayaks.com/us/products/hi-life-110

If you have a kayak shop they all often have "demo days" where they take the kayaks to lakes and let you try out various models. Also many sell of their rentals at the end of the summer for about half price.

The old town predator MX is another one I would look at because it does not have a console between the legs like a lot of them have. They sell them at Cabelas. We did not go that route because we got the Rides for half off but I do wish we had a better kayak for the dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Most people here seem to have white water type kayaks which wouldn't be much good for dogs. Until this year I had no idea there were so many other options out there. The perception one that Nancy linked looks nice. I wonder how difficult it is for a dog to get on in open water?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Nigel said:


> Most people here seem to have white water type kayaks which wouldn't be much good for dogs. Until this year I had no idea there were so many other options out there. The perception one that Nancy linked looks nice. I wonder how difficult it is for a dog to get on in open water?


You have to lift your dog up on to it in open water.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That is one of my concerns about the SUP/SOT combo plus no foot rests.
I cannot see getting a dog into a sit inside.

I can easily see getting a dog into a SOT with the most commonly recommended option to get a tandem and let the dog ride in the front slot (remove the seat). Actually the long the boat the better it tracks and the faster it is. You pay with maneuverability. I find the molded in footrests on cheaper kayaks to be very uncomfortable though. 

You can pull a dog into a jon boat no problem. Basically you use the collar to stabilize the head, the paws over the edge and the dog puts back feet on side of boat and pushes them self in while the back of their head is stabilized by you. I think the same would apply for a SOT ... How did you get the dog back into the canoe?

google any kayak you are interested in and you will find a ton youtube videos and reviews.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There. This is what I want to try! May have to counterweight the front (see video around 12 minutes) but it has massive capacity. Review is in Russian? but a lot of good video. You can remove the seats. Would be good to have when grandkids have friends. Weight capacity for an expedition.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

A sot would be easier to get the dog onto as opposed to inside the boat in open water. They're just slower than sit inside but more stable. I'd get a 2 man so the dog can ride up front and it'll be more stable. 
As for a sup, the dog has to stay down or sit. It moves then we both go in the water. Maybe a new way to train down/stay?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd love more detailed reviews, if any of you guys develop a good system that works for your GSD.

I've considered trying a sit-on-top one to accommodate the dog (I currently have a fishing model regular sit-inside kayak which I like). I'm probably overthinking things, but I'd be worried about the dog getting tangled up in a sit-inside model if you did manage to roll or flip. 

I really hate non-adjustable footrests, it makes my legs cramp up and I just can't get into a comfortable rhythm.... So maybe a traditional two-seater with seat removed would be the way to go.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The other advantage of a SOT is that if you do go over getting back on is allegedly a lot easier. Though the only time I have fallen out of my kayak was when I was getting out of it and slipped and even then the kayak did not flip. We have handled some awesome swells. Swells that would be rough in a Jon boat. These things are regularly used in surf they just don't have the maneuverability for white water.

Try one with molded in foot rests for awhile and see if it suits you. They are a lot cheaper. I do like Wilderness Systems and Perception in that they are both made in Mauldin SC (about 10 miles from my house). The WS has a lifetime warranty and is a little higher quality build. My husband and I only do flatwater and like to be out all day. We have not tried moving water but we would probably handle up to class 2 ok. The tarpon is a little narrower Faster. Not quite as stable but fine for flatwater. I am telling you the stability of these things is amazing.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

WIBackpacker said:


> I really hate non-adjustable footrests, it makes my legs cramp up and I just can't get into a comfortable rhythm.... So maybe a traditional two-seater with seat removed would be the way to go.


See. I am not the only one. That tarpon 135T looks like it could really be a charm. Or the Old Town Predator MX. [See i have been studying this but am more inclined to the Tandem just because of versatility]


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Those both look really intriguing for taking the dog.... and 82lbs / 88lbs is not tbad at all for a two seater!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

ausdland said:


> You have to lift your dog up on to it in open water.


Getting my lab back in the boat was a chore, though we didn't have a system down like Nancy spoke of. i think I'd rather the dog ride in front of me as it would be easier to assist them on. Also easier to tell when they are about to bail out too.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Working water cadaver dogs hanging over the front of a boat they sometimes fall in . Requirement. SNUG flat collar and boat savvy dog. Mine also wears a life vest and I have used that for assist.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Life vest with a handle on top? Something like that would make it easier.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Here is a video of a dog who knows how to do it but I still like having a vest on my dog






You really got me going on this. The tarpon 120 ultralight has a nice open floor. You want the dog between your legs if you think you will need to pull them in. The other benefit of a SOT is they are self draning. Now this is only 30" across and would not have quite as much stability as some of the other models. I wish they also had a 14' model.

https://www.wildernesssystems.com/us/products/tarpon-120-ultralite


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Self draining and easy to flip back over after a roll are big positives in my book. Dealing with a dog and a kayak full of water at the same time wouldn't be fun unless you were in a shallow sandy spot... And some of those do still have some closed storage space, which is another reason I haven't been too crazy about other sit on top styles.

There's a blog I follow about a man who does a ton of pack-rafting with his dog (the possibilities....!) but one of those expensive devices will have to remain a pipe dream for now.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks to you all for the tips. We rented (to see how it goes) a tandem kayak for next weekend for Deja and me. https://www.wildernesssystems.com/us/products?family[]=462&activity[]=472&type[]=27
My hubby has his own. One of the seats will slide back to make room for Deja. She did great in the store. She has experience in the canoe already so I don't think it will be a problem. The SOTs would be harder in the wind but looked good too. But it will be an interesting experiment. Fingers crossed that there won't be any raccoons on the river banks.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Let us know how it goes...dumb question..why couldn't you paddle a canoe with a kayak paddle


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I have 40 years of experience in water safety.
I read the words: kayak, canoe, sup and GSD and I think Yikes. 
I think of a situation that can turn ugly very fast in deep water.

The video shows a man lifting what appears to be a 40lb dog on to his boat.
He is very skilled at that maneuver. It is something that he has practiced and perfected. 
The dog is prepared and expecting the lift. It is familiar to him. He is not agitated, scrambling or clawing the boat.

I'm trying to visualize a 60, 70, 80 lb. dog wearing a life vest or not...
If the dog abandons the boat or causes it to tip, I see a struggle, I see a complicated situation.

Life vest???
A person can drown wearing a life vest
A dog can drown wearing a life vest
Fatigue is a killer in water
Swallowing/ gulping lg amounts of water...
Lungs can fill up very quickly with water. 

Safety First.



Just my two cents.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Findlay said:


> I have 40 years of experience in water safety.
> I read the words: kayak, canoe, sup and GSD and I think Yikes.
> I think of a situation that can turn ugly very fast in deep water.
> 
> ...


I am not a spring chicken anymore and will not paddle in choppy or scary deep water and never far from shore. I am always super safety-conscious and enjoy the aquarium look of healthy lakes and shallow rivers. I can see your worries though but you don't have to :smile2:
Regarding why not kayak paddle in a canoe: good point, never thought about that one :hammer:


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

OMGosh! I really didn't want to steal the fun out the thread.

It became a teachable moment for me. : )
When youre not a spring chicken anymore you worry less about being the party pooper. Lol


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Nigel said:


> Life vest with a handle on top? Something like that would make it easier.


Ruffwear Float Coat? - Performance Life Jacket for Dogs
This is what I use.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Findlay said:


> OMGosh! I really didn't want to steal the fun out the thread.
> 
> It became a teachable moment for me. : )
> When youre not a spring chicken anymore you worry less about being the party pooper. Lol


My guess is most ppl on this forum are responsible dog owners and know their limitations. :wink2:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ausdland said:


> Ruffwear Float Coat? - Performance Life Jacket for Dogs
> This is what I use.


I got that one for her. Fits perfectly. The larger one that I still have, will be for my next GSD (male)!! My hubby thought I was going to sell it. Nope!


----------



## HERNAMEISRUKA (May 29, 2017)

Me and a buddy took his 3 yrd male on a 3 man kayak he had no trouble. He doesn't swim much from shore but when we took him out he jumped in and out only hard part of the kayak was getting him back on after he swims around. all in all he had a blast and so did we. I hope when my 3 month old female gets a bit older she will love the water so we can take her out on the kayak as well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Its all about prep and training. We wear life vests on all boats regardless because I have seen too many excellent swimmers drown. All you have to do is pass out and fall out of the boat. Working a cadaver dog gives you perspective. 

Of course you do your safety drills in safe area close to shore and make sure you know what you are in for. Their dog already has sea legs so it is a matter of training to manage a spill. For us, we tend to kayak near shore as opposed to open water. The SOT is because we *can* get back in if we tip and it cannot sink.

Agree on the Ruffwear Float coat is the best life vest for dogs I have used.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

HERNAMEISRUKA said:


> Me and a buddy took his 3 yrd male on a 3 man kayak he had no trouble. He doesn't swim much from shore but when we took him out he jumped in and out only hard part of the kayak was getting him back on after he swims around. all in all he had a blast and so did we. I hope when my 3 month old female gets a bit older she will love the water so we can take her out on the kayak as well.


I hope to get a new pup in the fall. He will be in the kayak a few weeks later. Is there is reason you are waiting with yours?


----------



## HERNAMEISRUKA (May 29, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> I hope to get a new pup in the fall. He will be in the kayak a few weeks later. Is there is reason you are waiting with yours?


Well I made an older post on the topic of pre-shot restrictions. I got a lot of advice but also some stories about the consequence of rushing it so I want to know she has her shots completed before taking her out anywhere that could get her sick. At this stage I still don't let her run around the grass seeing as the prior tenents had pets, as well as strays are known to come in my yard in the day while my gate is open. My vet advised me 2 weeks after her 3rd set of shots is ok to take her out and about, but seeing as her last set of shots is only a week or so later I chose to wait it out better to be safe than sorry. April 29 is her last set of puppy shots and we will get her out into the world after.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What vets don't tell you is that wildlife can carry disease as well so keeping them home until their last shots can be a false sense of security. Do you know what crosses our yard at night? Coyotes and raccoons can carry distemper. It also means that the risk of getting sick is not as major as we always think. I have always taken my pups out and about after their first shots, using common sense and avoiding dog areas and preventing them from eating and licking stuff on the way. We live in a forested area, teaming with wild life. Never has one pup gotten sick.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I also took my pup out after first shot and avoided dog park areas and stopped him if he tried to eat animal poo. There is so much to learn about being offlead in the woods when the dog is young and the pack drive is highest. When they get older they are more inclined to take off an explore and it kind of proactively stops it by establishing the appropriate behaviors up front.


----------

